# Cleaning out! Come see the great deals!



## partsguy (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm parting out several bicycles and selling a wide array of other vintage goodies, have a look!

http://www.ebay.com/sch/hoopnut3055..._trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649&_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Apr 13, 2012)

*What? Not worth my time....*

Sorry that was not worth my time.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 14, 2012)

I was posting early and I was busy most of the day with other things. I've now got 6 maybe 7 bikes I'm parting out, one of them is in a seperate thread.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 14, 2012)

Been nasty outside and I've been working all day. I just posted some Colson Loop Tail chain adjusters though.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 16, 2012)

Just posted a vintage board game and the original training wheels from a Hawthorne.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 17, 2012)

I had time for two more postings today. I've seen people use the small Hawthorne pedals on tricycles, but I'm not sure. Ya'll be the judge!


----------



## partsguy (Apr 20, 2012)

Just posted a 20" rear wheel with a solid rubber tire and an unknown BMX chain ring from the 80s. I have a few chaingaurds to post then I'll be getting to a Schwinn next and then maybe, an AMF muscle bike.


----------

